# Vin Decoder



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

Has anyone posted a Touareg VIN Decoder yet?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vin Decoder (GreyMouser)*

I have one but it is on a ring I wear around my finger.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Vin Decoder (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I have one but it is on a ring I wear around my finger.









Does it look something like this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vin Decoder (4x4s)*

Naw, mine's got 512mB abd a P4 3.3 processor.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Vin Decoder (spockcat)*

Ahhh, the combination decoder/hand warmer! Sweet...


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Vin Decoder (spockcat)*

Excellent, spockcat. 
When we were shopping for our Passat, the folks over at Clubb5 recommended one particular VW Vin decoder site out of the many that pop up when doing a google search.
That recommended site is now deceased, and several of the others have accuracy problems. Any recommendations? After doing a search, it does not appear anyone has posted a breakdown in this forum.
[edit: found it; it has reappeared here: http://www.4crawler.com/Diesel/VW_VIN.shtml. Thanks go to the Clubb5 folks. It does not have Touareg info.]

_Modified by GreyMouser at 7:15 AM 1-28-2004_


_Modified by GreyMouser at 7:18 AM 1-28-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vin Decoder (GreyMouser)*

If you are looking for a way to decode the VIN to tell you what options are on the car, it doesn't exist according to this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201965 
Otherwise, lets take some VINs from a dealer's website and figure it out:
WVGBC67LX4D024917 
WVGBC67L64D038569 
WVGBC67LX4D031947
WVGCM77L04D041409 
WVGCM67L24D012424 
http://www.langan-meriden.vwde...h=yes
*1 - Manufacturing Country* 
W - Germany (Europe)
*2 - Manufacturer* 
V - Volkswagen
*3 - Vehicle Type * 
G - SUV?
*4 - Body Style? * 
C - Touareg 4 Door ?
B - Touareg 4 Door ?
E - Touareg 4 Door ?
Z - Touareg 4 Door ?
G - Touareg 4 Door ?
*5 - Engine * 
M - V8 4.2
C - V6 3.2
H - V10 TDI
*6 - Restraint System * 
6 - Front and side Air Bags
7 - Front and side Air Bags - airbag shutoff light
*7-8 Model * 
7L - Touareg
*9 - VIN Check Digit* 
Manufacturer's Internal Code
*10 - Vehicle Model Year * 
4 - 2004
5 - 2005
*11 - Assembly Plant * 
D - Brataslavia, Slovakia
*12-17 Serial Number* 
Sequential Production Number 



_Modified by spockcat at 10:06 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Vin Decoder (spockcat)*

Spockcat, thanks. This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vin Decoder (GreyMouser)*

Don't thank me yet, there are at least 4 different 4th digits that I've found on various websites. In order to know what this 4th digit really means, we would have to get several people to advise what they have for options for the various 4th digit combinations. It could have something to do with air suspension, or headlights or convience pack, or whatever. 
I have a C for my 4th digit and I've got a V8 with PPS - no rear hatch assist or sunshades.
Anyone else what to add to this information? Maybe we can figure this out.


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Vin Decoder (spockcat)*

4 - Body Style
It is my understanding that B stands for 2-door custom, traditionally. Obviously this cannot be the case for the Touareg since my "B" is a five door.
5- Engine
It is also my understanding that this stands for the range within the vehicle type, so "C" would be lower-mid horsepower for that specific vehicle. In the case of the Touareg, it makes sense that "C" is the V6. But I cannot find a value for "M".
[edit: Whoops, spoke too fast according to your most recent post.
My "B" - V6, with only air suspension, obligatory xenons, and Sound System 1. We are going to need more breakdowns to find a pattern...
It is wierd that your V8 is a "C". My V6 is a "C", and with no premium package. So, if the 5th entry on a Touareg VIN is engine, something is mighty wierd.]
_Modified by GreyMouser at 8:03 AM 1-28-2004_


_Modified by GreyMouser at 8:09 AM 1-28-2004_


----------

